# pcolapier



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

cough 2 spanish mackerel today sw about 6 king cough all before noon


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report,any size to your spanish?How was the wind out there today?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like ya got some dinner, Rubberboat. We need to get back out on the beach one day soon.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job on the catch, those spanish make for great eating and even better shark bait!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ray, dont act like you know how to fish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know, I keep putting up this front hoping somebody will fall for it........you caught me......a$$


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ha....im the rookie...i know...teach me master.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

kings rock!!!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------

